# Non Toxic Waterproof paint



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I will be building another vivaruim (40 gallon) which will be an existing tank I will be tearing down. I now house 2 fire belly toads and 2 common frogs. My question is what type of non toxic paint that will be waterproof can I use after I make my pond area. The pond area will consist of "Dow" Great Stuff Pond and Stone foam Filler (black waterfall foam filler). I would like to paint it dark brown to look like caves. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I personally wouldn't paint it, that looks very unnatural. I'd go for cement, tile grout, silicone and coir, or any other method you see posted here.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you saying colored cement or colored grout is non toxic and waterproof? I have been looking for some articles, but just haven't found them yet.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

They're safe, and while they're not technically waterproof they're still harmless when you balance their pH by soaking them in a mixture of water and vinager. There's no hard and fast way to do it, just spend a lot of time reading different threads and tehn come up with a plan that suits you.

As for color, I found a natural cement tint at Lowe's chck out my thread in this section, I'll be posting some more pics and steps on there soon as well.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

Check out Drylock...

I have a couple of friends who have made Plywood/Hardiboard fish tanks sealed with Drylock... I used it to seal the interrior of my Tegu's cage...

Mine is a somewhat dark grey... you may be able to have it tinted brown...


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Would you know where those posts are? I am still new to figuring out where or what to type in to the search bar. Thanks for giving me some ideas as well. Where is your post? Appreciate your help.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Design Master Spray Paint is 100% non-toxic & waterproof when dried... I've used it on the plexiglass on nearly every one of my vivariums.

New England Herpetoculture - Paint

If you find the price lower somewhere else lmk. Although for painting what you are describing... This might not be your best bet.


----------

